
Pipeline Operator in Ruby - GarrickDrgn
https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/f169043d81524b5b529f2c1e9c35437ba5bc3a7a
======
amingilani
This is such a bad idea. A new operator that does the same thing as an old
one, but is two characters longer, and named after a unix operator that is
different in functionality?

Why was this approved?

